# Anybody in Chicago thinking about snow yet?



## ohiogreenworks (May 31, 2009)

We have two fully equipped trucks looking to stay in Chicago for the winter. We have plowed everything from driveways and small commercial sites to bigger Krogers/Warehouse sites. We have about 5 years experience and are looking to come to Chicago in search of an actual winter, instead of the mild ones we get here in Dayton. We have a place to stay and would be available for every storm. Our equipment includes a 1998 Chevy 2500 4x4 with Western 8.5ft Straight Blade and a 2002 GMC 2500HD with Boss 8.2 V-Plow. Both trucks have Snow ex tailgate salters but if we find work in Chicago both trucks will have V-boxes put in them. We are looking to sub out in and around Chicago. We have a place in Naperville and a place right outside of downtown we can stay.

If anyone in and around Chicago is looking for reliable subs or knows someone who is, please let me know! I would appreciate any tips/leads/hints etc on how to find a good company to sub for. Thanks!

Best way to contact us is post here or email us at [email protected]


----------

